# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Tìm hiểu các kỹ thuật và công cụ tấn công máy chủ Linux

## nguyenha9889

các anh có ai biết về vấn đề này chỉ em với :"Tìm hiểu các kỹ thuật và công cụ tấn công máy chủ Linux"
em nhận được đề tài là mù luôn.
cảm ơn các anh nhiều nha.

----------

